# Parking at Genoa port



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

We are starting our summer with a cruise leaving from Genoa and then touring Italy. 

Does anyone have any recommendations on parking/storing the camper close by or at the port in Genoa?

hannah


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Genova parking*

Ciao Hannah, brilliant idea you have. Don't know anyone personally, but a search brings up :

1) Genova's biggest motorhome dealers advertises also storage/parking-
Pons, 
Via Funtanin 1/3
16148 Genova
tel : 0039 010 3773231
www.pons.it

2)
www.camperparkgenova.it

3)
Consorzio Assistenza Nautica Porto di Genova,
Via dei Pescatori
Genova
phone 0039 010 588568

This last one is in the port of Genova, no doubt stores mainly small craft, but advertises also storage for caravans/campers.
Enjoy your cruise and tour of Italy.
(now off to my burners and Kipor jigsaw!)
saluti,
eddied


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

many thanks. the cruise is more for me so i can have a week off from cooking and cleaning. i am really looking forward to touring italy in the van after though as we love italy but have never been during the summer. we will be doing one or two water parks and heading for beachy locations to accomodate the kids as hubby still has to work on occasions whilst travelling. we do not want to go to sites that are too big and commercialised though so am doing lots of research on places. me and the children fly back on august bank holiday monday to get back in time for school from rimini so that is where our trip will end.
any info on child friendly small sites close to beaches would be much appreciated. we also need to bear in mind this is an 8 metre motorhome so need to be careful where we go!
hannah


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

hannah29 said:


> We are starting our summer with a cruise leaving from Genoa and then touring Italy.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations on parking/storing the camper close by or at the port in Genoa?
> 
> hannah


 :!: Have you checked with your insurers the MH can be left for such a time . Been a number of threads on various MH fora saying most do not cover the vehicle when not in your possession. SAGA give 36 hours if I remember. 8O


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

that is something to bear in mind and will look into it. we have however found parking at the port that is undercover and with 24hr cctv surveillance now. this is more secure than our storage in bristol at the moment!!!!
hannah


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Camping Aqua Dolce, Levanto. Lovely small site, with great restaurant. It's a stones through from the centre of town and the beach, Highly recommend it!

Arizona


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

sounds perfect and exactly what we are looking for, i can keep the kids busy whilst hubby is working in the van
thanks hannah


----------

